# At last! Pumilio fertile eggs.



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Hello everyone and happy new year!

At last! fertile eggs.
the Pumilio Bribri have fertile eggs.
I was out a week and when I returned I saw that had fertile eggs.

Here I put a photo of the first:









and here I leave a couple of photos of the second, to see if you get him hehehe


















And this is the 3rd that is starting to pull, they are a couple of eggs that are shaping a tadpole, but this picture does not look nearly so, the more experienced you will see


----------



## Taharka (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice and congrats!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Finally! Congratulations


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah!!!
thank you very much!
but the first egg-laying are bad and the tadpoles died 

although the other two clutches of eggs are developing well.




















How do it say: laying or clutches?


----------

